# Looking for ducks



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

I'm sure this has been covered before. But I'm looking for a couple ducks for training my lab. Anyplace I can get them and use the legally I'm located 40 miles from fargo. Any help is appreciated


----------

